

Lost Civilizations of the Andes - iamben
http://davidpratt.info/andes2.htm

======
tokenadult
When I see that other links on this lone author's site are

Sunken continents versus continental drift

and

Human origins: the ape-ancestry myth

I know he is being willfully ignorant of a lot of better quality current
scientific literature, as is also made clear by the old and unsystematic
references on the page submitted here. Hacker News can do better for finding
pages to discuss about Inca architecture. I'll suggest two sites here after
checking some other sites.

[http://www.discover-peru.org/inca-architecture/](http://www.discover-
peru.org/inca-architecture/)

[http://www.ancient.eu/Inca_Architecture/](http://www.ancient.eu/Inca_Architecture/)

~~~
1123581321
What's wrong with his references? It seems like the links you referenced don't
have as many references or as much detail about the subject. Are they more
factually correct?

(I also take issue with the use of 'willfully' ignorant as though the author
was presented with two roads and took the latter. More likely, he doesn't know
what he doesn't know.)

~~~
arethuza
Some of the references do look rather somewhat dubious. For example, in the
"Tunnels" section there is a reference to "Subterranean tunnels and the hollow
earth" \- which appears to be available at:

[http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/esp_sociopol...](http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/esp_sociopol_underground14.htm)

" _What if I told you that I had been inside a fantastic tunnel system that
runs beneath the continent of South America? Would you think me a liar? Or
worse yet, insane? Though I admit it is a story that seems difficult to
believe, I am telling the truth. Read on, dear reader, and decide if I am mad
or lying._ "

Edit: Reading further down that page I see a positive reference to Erich von
Daniken (NB as I have mentioned in another comment, I learned the importance
of skepticism from the works of von Daniken at a very young age).

~~~
1123581321
I agree with that. I think it's right to be skeptical of the article, but also
right to be skeptical of alternate links if they're not better sourced
themselves. I understand the merit of the heuristic approach, but it shouldn't
be conflated with the method of logically examining the reference material.

Unfortunately, the downvotes show that HN doesn't appreciate this distinction,
at least not when it's said to a popular member of the community. :)

------
sinkasapa
I think I'd take this with a couple of bags of salt without some sign of peer
review.

Edit: look at his sources.

~~~
quotient
You're being overly dismissive. There's quite clearly a substantial amount of
research here, and in a cursory reading I detected no explicitly bombastic
claims, which are usually indicative of crankwork.

Sure, it's not peer-reviewed, and his other articles might look quite loony,
but he does highlight some anthropological discrepancies in this piece. Not
everyone can have their articles peer-reviewed.

~~~
sinkasapa
I think that it is a sign of crankwork to imply that the Inca sites were
produced by ancient Greeks using stone softening.

~~~
sebkomianos
I am from Greece. Unfortunately, I can't find anything in english but I have
read quite a few "theories" about ancient Greeks traveling to America.

~~~
arethuza
And I am from Scotland and I've heard all manner of "theories" about the Scots
being a lost tribe of Israel and that the Lia Fàil (the Stone of Destiny) is
the stone used by the biblical Jacob as a pillow.

Just because something is a nice story doesn't mean it is true!

~~~
hippowithgas
Isn't there a famous church in Scotland that has carved stone reliefs of
Corn/Maize, except they were carved many years before the New World, and corn,
were officially known about in the Old World.

I think ancient people did travel, after all, we have learnt they had number
systems, watched the constellations, had crude but reasonable ancient maps,
and genetics are discovering things all the time about the hereditary lines.

~~~
arethuza
That would be Rosslyn Chapel - which has such a stunningly high level of
detail in the stone carvings (NB well worth seeing) that it's not surprising
that parts of it look a bit like something else. It wouldn't surprise me if
parts of Rosslyn Chapel look a bit like Lady Gaga or an Xbox controller....

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosslyn_Chapel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosslyn_Chapel)

Rosslyn Chapel is also famous for apparently housing the Ark of the Covenant
and/or the Holy Grail... :-)

~~~
cschmidt
You can rent and stay in Rosslyn Castle, very close to the chapel. I stayed
there once, and it was one of the neatest places I've been. The only shower is
on the way to the dungeon.

[http://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/search-and-
book/properties/r...](http://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/search-and-
book/properties/rosslyn-castle-13940/)

------
snikeris
I found his "Who am I?" page interesting:

[http://davidpratt.info/cv.htm](http://davidpratt.info/cv.htm)

------
Gravityloss
There are so many other massive ancient achievements too that boggle the mind,
the Incas are often singled out for some reason.

[http://www.ancient-wisdom.co.uk/top50stones.htm](http://www.ancient-
wisdom.co.uk/top50stones.htm)

------
torralbaduran
Lets all accept one undisputable fact: NOBODY CAN EXPLAIN HOW THE INCAS MADE
THEIR SITES. If you accept this, you are on the right path.

~~~
kjs3
Except it's not an undisputed fact.

~~~
torralbaduran
so, how were those sites made? The article gives alot of examples, but none of
those examples is a proven fact.

